# 2000 Avion Savannah Fleetwood 5th wheel



## sparetole (Aug 21, 2007)

We are thinking about rving full time and have our eyes on the about unit. It have 2 slide outs. Any comments would be welcome. It is 30 foot, this is at the bottom of our size preference, but thought it would be a starting place.
Thanks


----------



## hertig (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: 2000 Avion Savannah Fleetwood 5th wheel

Make sure that it is rugged enough for full time use.  Some companies void the warranty if you use it more than 'x' months per year.  Not a problem with a 2000 model, but it does indicate they know it won't stand up to it.  Also, insulation is a big concern for full time use.  You can't really 'put it in storage' when it gets too hot or too cold.

Lastly, 30' may be a bit small for full time use.  You'll need to evaluate how big a unit you will need for full time.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: 2000 Avion Savannah Fleetwood 5th wheel

An Avion is a very well made trailer, but they are no longer in production.  In fact 2000 is just about the last of them.

It is true that a lot of things are generic, but a lot of things are not.  We had a Avion as a trade in last year.  Super, super nice unit, leather furniture, hard wood floors, seamless countertops and all that, but we never did figure out what some of the wall switches did.  

Fleetwood might be willing to help you with manuals if they don't come with it, but be sure whoever you are buying from explains all to you.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: 2000 Avion Savannah Fleetwood 5th wheel

Several year back when I was working in the automobile field, I would have to work on rvers cars that were passing through. When one came in that was towing a 20 footer it would be a family with 4 kids going on vacation. then a  40 footer would come in and only two people would be in it so one day I asked one in a long rv why? he was a snowbird heading south for the winter and he said when staying in a rv for extended time the extra space was needed to kinda get away from each other :laugh: The two slides will make a lot of difference in the Avion. Kitchen and bathroom size is importent IMO also be sure the bed is comfortable.


----------

